# School in Paphos/Chlorakas



## daverach (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,
My family and i moved to Cyprus last year for a couple of months but the pre-school we had our two children in was awful and my children did not settle, we came back to the uk to sort out some finances and are due to return at the end of march as my husband still has his job. I have been told that my 5 yr old needs to go to pre-school to learn greek first but i have also been told he can just join a greek school as there are often quite a few english speaking children and the teachers do try to help. I'm hoping my 4yr old girl can attend school too, we are not looking at the International school as i find it quite expensive. Please, please can someone help me get the advice i desperetly need before i come out to Cyprus. I did find it emotionaly hard to see my children so upset before and i would hope that this time they can settle well and make friends.
I hope to hear from someone soon.
Rachel


----------



## lisa kantis (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi there 

i have a 8 month old baby and i contacted stepping stones nursery in chlorakas today ( they have website) and i was really impressed with the whole set up, im going tomoro to check it out. The owners number is 99823461. hope this may help you, good luck


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*can my children have good education in cyprus*



daverach said:


> Hello,
> My family and i moved to Cyprus last year for a couple of months but the pre-school we had our two children in was awful and my children did not settle, we came back to the uk to sort out some finances and are due to return at the end of march as my husband still has his job. I have been told that my 5 yr old needs to go to pre-school to learn greek first but i have also been told he can just join a greek school as there are often quite a few english speaking children and the teachers do try to help. I'm hoping my 4yr old girl can attend school too, we are not looking at the International school as i find it quite expensive. Please, please can someone help me get the advice i desperetly need before i come out to Cyprus. I did find it emotionaly hard to see my children so upset before and i would hope that this time they can settle well and make friends.
> I hope to hear from someone soon.
> Rachel


hi rachel, i'm sorry to hear that the pre-school was awful, i hope it all goes well for you, i'm thinking of moving to cyprus but am unable to afford international school fees, my children are 11, 7, and 6. so really because of their ages i dont think they would settle into a greek school? what do you think? is it true that they leave school with only a leaving certificate and no exams? this does worry me, and do you have an idea of how much it costs to send them to an international school? look forward to your response, claire....


----------

